# Which LaMotte NO3 Test Kit?



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

There seems to be two kinds of LaMotte's Nitrate-Nitrogen test kits: model #3110 and #3354. Which one am I supposed to buy?

http://www.lamotte.com/pages/common/instruct/index.html

Since I'm at at it, what brand name test kits can I use to measure Ca, Mg, KH, and pH? I don't want to buy the wrong brand names and can't return it once it is opened.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use Lamotte #3354, the difference is that the #3310 is more sensitive and reads lower levels of N03 in the water.

For KH & PH you can use... Red Sea, Tetra Test, AP

I would not buy CA or MG test kits, not needed IMO.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Lamotte lists 2 as you mention, and there is also 3119

The differences

3110 50 Tests, Octet Comparator calibrated to 0.25, 0.5, 1.0, 2.0, 4.0, 6.0, 8.0, 10.0 Instructions http://www.lamotte.com/pages/common/pdf/instruct/3110.pdf

3119 50 Tests, Octa-Slide calibrated to 0.25, 0.5, 1.0, 2.0, 4.0, 6.0, 8.0, 10.0 ppm Instructions http://www.lamotte.com/pages/common/pdf/instruct/3319.pdf

3354 40 Tests, Octa-Slide calibrated to 0, 1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 15 ppm. Tablet Method, no powders to measure. Instructions http://www.lamotte.com/pages/common/pdf/instruct/3354.pdf

I find the Octet Comparator easier to read then the Octa-Slide, being as the Octet allows one to compare a test sample to 4 standards at once.

For KH, GH and pH most any kit you are comforable with using will be fine

Some say Ca and Mg are not needed. I like to test for Ca and use the Hagen/Nutrafin brand as detailed in the PPS documentation. Once GH and Ca are known it's some basic algebra to figure Mg. The forumula can also be found in the PPS documentation.


----------



## GillMan (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm getting #3354 any day now. Can't wait to rid myself of the useless colored paper of regular test kits. I just want to tailor my dosing regimen especially when I'm away on vacation for two weeks at a time, then it will occur automatically.

FYI, there are two calcium tests, one for CaCO3 and one for Ca++. If you're just adding one kind, then you know which to test for. I'm changing from CaCO3 to CaCl2 since the latter doesn't add to your KH value, and a delayed addition at that!


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

GillMan said:


> FYI, there are two calcium tests, one for CaCO3 and one for Ca++. If you're just adding one kind, then you know which to test for. I'm changing from CaCO3 to CaCl2 since the latter doesn't add to your KH value, and a delayed addition at that!


Either one is fine for Ca test. The two only differ by a fixed factor. The test for CaCO3 also measures Ca++, but converts to equivalent CaCO3. In other words, it does not mean there is any CO3-- present. Along the same line, GH measures Ca++ and Mg++, but is often given as amount of equivalent CaCO3. It does not mean presence/absence of Mg++ or CO3--.

I am getting 3110, 3609, 4482DR


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I recommend the 3354 kit with two tablets. The main reason is that the left-overs are not so toxic, and you can wash them down the drain. The other kit, 3319 has a reducing agent that contains cadmium metal, which is toxic and should not be introduced into the environment. When you do the test, there will be a smidgen of cadmium metal dust at the bottom of the tube. I would not feel good about dumping this down the drain.


----------

